# How often do you replace woodstove gasket?



## PA. Woodsman (Jul 15, 2006)

Just wondering how often you guys change the rope gasket on your stove doors? I've only replaced it one time since I've had the stove; I've done the "dollar bill test" where you insert a bill in and close the door and try to pull it out to test the tightness, etc and it's still very tight. The gasket is very flat, but it's still tight. My stove has an adjustable door on it so that I can make for a tight fit. The stove isn't burning out of control which would indicate an air leak-just wondering if I should replace it or not? Thanks for any replies!


----------



## Firewood Guy USA (Jul 15, 2006)

PA. Woodsman said:


> Just wondering how often you guys change the rope gasket on your stove doors? I've only replaced it one time since I've had the stove; I've done the "dollar bill test" where you insert a bill in and close the door and try to pull it out to test the tightness, etc and it's still very tight. The gasket is very flat, but it's still tight. My stove has an adjustable door on it so that I can make for a tight fit. The stove isn't burning out of control which would indicate an air leak-just wondering if I should replace it or not? Thanks for any replies!



There's an olde saying " why fix it if it ain't broken." If you tested it by the " dollar bill method" and its OK ???? I think you asked and answered your own question.


----------



## Locoweed (Jul 15, 2006)

Mine is 8 years old and still works fine with the dollar bill test.


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Jul 15, 2006)

When my stove was new I tried the bill test and it wouldnt pass.



Then someone told me this is done when theres no fire in the stove and it has passed every time since.


Its all in the technique....


----------



## RoosterBoy (Jul 15, 2006)

the dollar bill test is good but you could also take a barbecue lighter and run it along the outside of the door is you see the flam from the light suck in towards the door when the stove is drafting then you know you have a air leak. and should change the gasket

thanks
Jason


----------



## 1CallLandscape (Jul 15, 2006)

RoosterBoy said:


> the dollar bill test is good but you could also take a barbecue lighter and run it along the outside of the door is you see the flam from the light suck in towards the door when the stove is drafting then you know you have a air leak. and should change the gasket
> 
> thanks
> Jason




thats a good one ill do that one this year. 

the way that i do it is i light a fire with the damper turned down, turn off the lights in the room and then i run a flashlight around the gasket edges and look for smoke. hope this helps

-mike


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Jul 16, 2006)

*Thank you guys!*

Thanks to all who replied. I figured that it was still okay, but wanted to get a couple of others opinions. I've heard people say that they should be replaced EVERY YEAR which to me is a little overboard-maybe a LOT overboard! Thanks again for your time!


----------

